# Line drying = Crunchy diapers?



## Lemoncello (Jan 16, 2010)

So, I was all excited to set up my makeshift clothes line on our porch and hang out DS's cloth diapers yesterday. I was even more excited when I saw that the sun had indeed done it's job and removed all those ucky yellow BF baby poop stains! But then I started pulling the stiff-as-a-board prefolds off the line, and my excitement diminished significantly.  I am so used to the way they usually come out the dryer all fluffy and quilted and soft. Is there any way to prevent them from getting crunchy and rough when you line dry? Will a bit of vinegar in the rinse cylce help? Or is it just the way things are going to be if I use the clothes line? I was really looking forward to saving electricity and getting the added benefits of sun and outdoor air freshening up the dipes.


----------



## treeoflife3 (Nov 14, 2008)

As far as I know, line drying will always result in stiffer clothing. I know a lot of people will fluff them in the dryer for like 10 minutes though after line drying.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

I was to suggest a short bit in the dryer should help. I never had a dryer, so just dealt with crunchy cloth. I did notice a few times though, if you remove them from the line as they are "just" dry rather than baking in the warmth they tended to be softer too (or maybe on more humid days they would retain a little moisure to keep their softness).


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

I crunch them up in my hands when I take them off the line.While I notice a difference between line-dried and dryer-dried, my DS has never indicated that he notices a difference - once it's folded and put on, it softens up pretty fast.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Put them in the dryer on air fluff for five or ten minutes before you hang them out. Problem solved.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

when im too lazy to throw them in the dryer, as im taking them off the line i crunch them up into a ball, then maybe pull at the diaper and give it a couple good shakes. works ok, but only the dryer will give you super soft diapers.

or *right* before they are completely dry, with just a teeny bit of moister still in them, throwing them in the dryer for 10 or so minutes will make them softer, but again, not as soft

and dont leave them to bake in the sun, then they will be seriously stiff lol


----------



## heatherr30 (Aug 7, 2010)

Dont use vinegar in the rinse cycle. this alters the ph of the diaper and can cause rash. (been there done that.) if you want to use vinegar (for cleaning purposes) use it in the pre-rinse cycle.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you hang them out on super windy days they will stay somewhat soft...they have to be constantly moving though. I love line dried diapers, even with the crunch.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryBombMama*
> 
> or *right* before they are completely dry, with just a teeny bit of moister still in them, throwing them in the dryer for 10 or so minutes will make them softer, but again, not as soft


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I've been told (on windy days) to hang them 2 together. The wind causes them to "slap" together and basically beats them softer  Personally I'd just throw them in the dryer (maybe add some dryer balls) for 10 minutes on air dry or low heat.


----------



## Lemoncello (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input, everyone! I think I'll probably just get used to the slight crunchiness and get over it... 'cause I'm too lazy to go to the trouble of putting them in the dryer either before or after hanging them on the line. I did try bringing them in when they were just dry, instead of letting them bake, and that did seem to help. I'll have to try hanging them 2 together also just because I'm curios about the theory of the wind beating the stiffness out.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemoncello*
> 
> Thanks for the input, everyone! I think I'll probably just get used to the slight crunchiness and get over it... 'cause I'm too lazy to go to the trouble of putting them in the dryer either before or after hanging them on the line. I did try bringing them in when they were just dry, instead of letting them bake, and that did seem to help. I'll have to try hanging them 2 together also just because I'm curios about the theory of the wind beating the stiffness out.


In the past I've just beat the snot out of them coming off the line. Slap them against the table as I'm folding, rub them them together, etc. Usually makes them soft enough


----------

